# problem de securité



## Imwa (2 Août 2012)

salut tou le monde,
j'ais telecharger absinth sur mon mac mais quand je l'ouvre ils me mettent: *Impossible d'ouvrir absinthe car cette app provient d'un developpeur non identifié. Vos préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps du mac app store et de développeurs identifiée.
*Je voulais donc savoir ou sont ses reglages et que dois'je faire pour pouvoir telecharger des applications avec un developpeur non identifié.
Merci.


----------



## Larme (2 Août 2012)

Tu es sous Mountain Lion ?
Si oui, _GateKeeper_ à désactiver ?


----------



## Imwa (2 Août 2012)

merci pour ta reponse oui je suis sous mountain lion mais ou est ce que je peux desactiver gatekeeper ?
Merci.


----------



## adrien1987 (2 Août 2012)

Préférences systémes > Sécurité et confidentialité > Ensuite du déverrouille le cadenas et juste au dessus de ce dernier tu coches "N'importe où".


----------



## Imwa (2 Août 2012)

merci beaucoup pour vos reponses.
A plus


----------



## lelours (1 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour l'info


----------



## selus (8 Septembre 2012)

adrien1987 a dit:


> Préférences systémes > Sécurité et confidentialité > Ensuite du déverrouille le cadenas et juste au dessus de ce dernier tu coches "N'importe où".



Merci!


----------

